# Pigeon family on my balcony



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

2 weeks ago I found a nest and 2 almost grown baby pigeons under my bike cover. The little ones were scared and I left it alone so I'll clean it when they learn how to fly. 

Today I took the bike cover off so these pigeons can move around and fly. I gave them a push and today was the first time they flew. One of them took longer. It's cool seeing how protected the parents are with other birds. 

I was ready to clean up the mess they made and on the other corner i saw 2 eggs. These are new eggs and wasn't there this past weekend. 

I really want to clean my balcony. It's a mess and i have kids and concerned with mites. 

What can i do? Should i throw the eggs out since it's within a week. I don't want the little ones hurt if they need more time to move out. 

Tim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, throw them out. Make the area unfriendly for the birds so they do not come back in the future, if you don't want them there anymore.*


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Yesterday I had to move the nest and eggs away from my window and the mom and dad are not sitting on the eggs now, but they are still around.

Also one of the baby pigeon is missing, yesterday I also noticed that the mom and dad pigeons were around and baby pigeons weren't. I guess one of them made it back. Don't know what happened to the other baby.

I put the eggs back in the same spot so what should I do if parents don't care about the eggs anymore? How can I dispose them?

Plus there is so much crap on my balcony and all these flies. I have this poop off spray but afraid to use it because I see the baby pigeons eating stuff off their crap.

What can I do about the eggs, missing baby pigeon, and poop on balcony? Thanks!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

If they have not been sitting on them any development, which was probably very early on, has stopped anyway. Dispose of them as you wish and clean up. If left alone they will lay another set of eggs in about 10 days or so and start the cycle again. If you remove the nesting area and start using the balcony they will move on and nest elsewhere.


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

Update: mommy pigeon is back sitting in the eggs. I saw that the 2 baby birds are still around. But I haven't seen the dad. 

I also cleaned up my whole balcony. No closed space for future nests beside where the nest is now. Looks like mom adjusted and fixed her nest up. 

I get the feeling these birds don't like me, but it's better this way. I won't get attached.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

post number # 2 told you it was ok and even better or no worries to throw the eggs away. you just toss them in your trash can. they are still early enough to toss.


----------



## Tbas (Jun 12, 2014)

UPDATE: Baby pigeons haven't returned in 2 weeks, did they die, get lost? Can they leave and be on their own after 3-4 days of learning to fly? I did notice when they did fly in the beginning, other birds tried to do something to them but the dad pigeon scared them off. 

And the eggs, there was one egg gone, don't know if it got stuck to them or they pushed it out. And yesterday the only egg hatched,mom is still sitting on it. 

I always approach the Mom pigeon and put my hand out and it just pecks it like a light bite that doesn't hurt at all. What does that mean?

Also can I get friendly with the baby bird, how long till I can interact with it?


----------

